# Black Ash Burl Fountain Pen



## EricJS (May 6, 2012)

Another pic taken from my phone. Some day I'll get a real camera.:i_dunno: This one is with black ash burl which is one of my favorites. Oh, heck - they're all my favorites.:wacko1:

[attachment=5280]

[attachment=5281]


----------



## BassBlaster (May 6, 2012)

Very nice!! I havnt turned a fountain pen yet but I have several blanks that I'm saving for much higher end pens!!

BTW, your cell phone pic turned out much nicer than the pics I take with my wifes expensive photography equipment. Maybe I'll start using my phone. I'm actually smart enough to work it!!


----------



## JMC (May 6, 2012)

Very nice Eric.


----------



## DKMD (May 6, 2012)

Fantastic! That's good lookin'!


----------



## davidgiul (May 6, 2012)

EricJS said:


> Another pic taken from my phone. Some day I'll get a real camera.:i_dunno: This one is with black ash burl which is one of my favorites. Oh, heck - they're all my favorites.:wacko1:


Don't waste your money. The phone picture is fine and the craftmanship is superb.


----------



## BangleGuy (May 6, 2012)

Wow! Now that is some nice use of BAB and the CA finish is fabulous! With a phone that takes pics that good, who needs a camera  Great job!


----------



## BarbS (May 7, 2012)

That's just Beautiful, Eric!


----------



## EricJS (May 7, 2012)

Thank you for the compliments. Some day I'll get some larger pieces of BAB to work with. I love the eyes & figure of this stuff!


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 28, 2012)

Eric - absolutely stunning ! Great hardware choice for that wood.
And I wouldn't worry about the camera - I can't take pictures that well WITh one !
Scott


----------



## justturnin (May 31, 2012)

Nicely done. BAB is one of my all time favs to turn.


----------

